# Friday Night Update on Michelle!!!!!



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Al just called Michelle is still on oxygen. She's in a little pain and is on morphine which is causing nausea. They got her up today. He said they GOT ALL of the cancer!!! No chemo or radiation will be needed. I didn't realize that they were doing the mastectomy and reconstruction all at the same time, but they did. I just can't imagine how uncomfortable she must be. 

He said the pups were doing ok. He said Rylee is doing some pacing around the room and whining, I'm guessing he's a Momma's boy. Al sounds like a wonderful man, he will take good care of her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is such wonderful news!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That sounds great. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for giving us hope. We need our Michelle. and no matter what is going on in each of our lives, each of us is pouring our loving energy into her recovery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Great news


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great news!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

one day at a time, our prayers will help bring Michelle through this, 

:chili:THEY GOT ALL THE CANCER:chili: THANK YOU LORD


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Wonderful !!!!!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's great news!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great news.. Chemo and radiation suck and is hard on you. Let Michelle know we all miss her and wish her well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank God they were able to get all of the cancer. Continued prayers for her...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Fabulous news. Getting it all and no chemo is amazing.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's amazing! Thanks Laurie for keeping us updated...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You made my night!!! So glad they got it all. I had figured with 10 hours there had to be reconstruction. She must feel miserable right now but will be so happy to know it's all out of her!! Praying each day is better and yes, Al is a very good man. They're so devoted to each other.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, what wonderful news! I'm sure knowing the cancer is all gone will help her heal as quickly as possible and will help her spirits tremendously.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for the update! 
Continued prayers and healing wishes for Michelle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili:THEY GOT ALL THE CANCER:chili: THANK YOU LORD


:Flowers 2raying for quick healing and thankful she has such a wonderful man by her side.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What wonderful news that they got all the cancer and no Chemo or radiation is needed !! I'm so very happy for her an Al!! 
Now we just have to pray her thur speedy healing!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Wow, what wonderful news! I'm sure knowing the cancer is all gone will help her heal as quickly as possible and will help her spirits tremendously.



That's just what I was thinking. I didn't realize they would know this so soon, what a great surprise, it's wonderful news!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! This sounds fabulous!!!! 


I hope the morphine is helping with the pain....I can't even imagine how painful that must be. :w00t:


Now for time to go by quickly so she can recuperate and get back to her normal life!!! :chili: (oh and the weather will be warmer too):innocent:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is wonderful news. And it is so good that she finally got a break from the bad news!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great news. Better days ahead!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Such wonderful news to hear ths morning! I bet even though she's in considerable pain, she feels wonderful knowing she isn't facing the radiation/chemo regimen.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That is the best news she could have asked for. Her Mom was being her guardian angel.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Godbless !!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What wonderful news! Her Mom really was her Angel!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic news. Recovery will take some time and patience; the body is amazing in its ability to hear itself.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

That is great news. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking if there's any update...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

So glad she's doing ok. 
Hope for a speedy recovery 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for sharing that fantastic news and am wishing Michelle a very speedy recovery!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank God!
Hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Wishing Michelle quick healing!! Hugs to you….


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking to see if we know if Michelle will be released on Mon. or on the 31st?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin in, any updates


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Wonderful news! Couldn't be better. I agree I think Michelle has her mom right beside her. Michelle life is good from here on.😊 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in for a new update.....I pray the pain is under control.

I got to thinking the other day...many years ago I had some "pre-cancerus" cells removed. Well now with one breast half the size of the other, I can say from experience, that was one of the most uncomfortable few weeks of my life!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:

Just the thought of what Michelle has just gone through is mind boggling to me!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

_So glad Michelle has this surgery behind her; now for the recovery.... There are so many prayers for Michelle, they are bound to help her heal._


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

We got sunshine.....on a cloudy day! We are all praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Awesome news


----------

